# Merit List



## Dakota (26 Jun 2005)

Hi all, I am a newbie and like most of us, I am waiting for the call. May 4th, I wrote the CFAT, had my Medial and interview. I took the PT two weeks later and passed. After contacting the Recruiting Centre, all that they were waiting for was the background check to be returned. I thought that I would be proactive and call every know and then. Well finally, last week the background check was returned. I was a little concerned with the delay, as some said the background check could take only a week, but all was good. After seeing a few postings, a lot of you have said that you were Merit listed on a certain date. All they said when I called was that everything was cleared and you have a good chance to be selected for the July board. If not there would be another selection board in September. Should I have been notified of being Merit listed or was it just a fluke that I called when they received the final clearance? I just want to make sure everything is in order.

Any input will be much appreciated.

Future Combat Engineer.


----------



## kincanucks (26 Jun 2005)

Nobody has to call you to tell you that you have been merit listed it happens automatically once you have successfully completed the required processing.  Now be patience and wait.


----------



## Dakota (26 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the reply and your reply was as I thought. It can just tend to be confusing when you see all these postings. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cody Scott (26 Sep 2007)

I didnt know where else to put this or find any information on it
was wondering, I have been in the reserves for 8 months, had no courses yet and i made the decision to do a Coponent Trasnfer to the reg force infantry, recently finished my Interview for the CT and i have to go in to do my PT test do see if im up to date in phyiscal standards.
i was told that if i passed the Phsyical i would be placed on a merit list.
and was wondering how long does a merit list wait last for and how does the merit list work?
is everyone joining the forces in a way put on a merit list?


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

CSAries89 said:
			
		

> I didnt know where else to put this or find any information on it
> was wondering, I have been in the reserves for 8 months, had no courses yet and i made the decision to do a Coponent Trasnfer to the reg force infantry, recently finished my Interview for the CT and i have to go in to do my PT test do see if im up to date in phyiscal standards.
> i was told that if i passed the Phsyical i would be placed on a merit list.
> and was wondering how long does a merit list wait last for and how does the merit list work?
> is everyone joining the forces in a way put on a merit list?



The answers to your questions (ie how long) depend up where you end up on the merit list.

Merit lists are put together based upon your interviews, testing results, extra-curricular activities, suitability, etc.

They are like making a top-ten list .... those who show the best results are at the top of the list etc.

As positions become available they start making offers from the top of the merit list ... down. So the time it takes can be _guesstimated_ but never stated, and is subject to change all the time ... as interviews etc happen all the time ... and someone who applies a month after yourself may be placed ahead of you. 

Does this answer your question?? It's the only way that I can really think of to put it, but hey -- it's 0428hrs here.


----------



## Cody Scott (26 Sep 2007)

Yeah thanks that does pretty much asnwer my question
however, the merit list.. does it guarantee a position no matter?


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

CSAries89 said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks that does pretty much asnwer my question
> however, the merit list.. does it guarantee a position no matter?



Well, if you make it onto the merit list ... they've deemed you suitable for enrollment ... so yes.

Someone's already decided that for you anyway; you're in the PRes and already have some qualifications. Those qualifications etc will do you well on the merit list.


----------



## BC Old Guy (26 Sep 2007)

CSAries89 said:
			
		

> I didnt know where else to put this or find any information on it
> was wondering, I have been in the reserves for 8 months, had no courses yet and i made the decision to do a Coponent Trasnfer to the reg force infantry, recently finished my Interview for the CT and i have to go in to do my PT test do see if im up to date in phyiscal standards.
> i was told that if i passed the Phsyical i would be placed on a merit list.
> and was wondering how long does a merit list wait last for and how does the merit list work?
> is everyone joining the forces in a way put on a merit list?



PM incoming.  ArmyVern has provided the details on how the Merit List works.  Since Infantry NCM is one of the occupations that is authorized for local selection, within a week of being Merit Listed you will be considered for the first available Infantry NCM position, and assigned to the first available BMQ.  How soon that will be depends on when you are merit listed, and how many Infantry NCM positions are available.  Obviously, if they are all taken, we have to wait until more vacancies are made available - normally after 1 Apr of the next year.  My last check indicated that there were still a number of Infantry NCM postions available.


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2007)

What people aslo have to consider is that the recruiting system is looking to minimize the time an individual awaits his trade course.  If the trade course is scheduled to run in April 08, they will work back dates & schedule you for SQ course & a BQ course, in order to have you ready "just in time".   You might be ready to go today BUT, if course scheduling says that you only need to report in on Nov 15th, then they will only bring you in - in November... just hope you don't get injured and get recoursed cause that'll throw a wrench into everything.


----------



## CFR FCS (26 Sep 2007)

Geo, 
That used to be the case but the CFRC's are trying to fill vacancies for each MOSID and keep BMQ's full. We are not given any indication of when the SQ or Occupational training courses start. That's why PRETC in Borden is so large. The old way was I believe much better but more cumbersome to use.


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2007)

Ah ok.  Guess they have to build in a "cushion" for those people who fail the basic fitness test and end up in the "fitness" platoon


----------



## BC Old Guy (30 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Ah ok.  Guess they have to build in a "cushion" for those people who fail the basic fitness test and end up in the "fitness" platoon



Actually the system changed in 2000/2001, when the decision was made to decouple Recruiting from Training.  Up till then Recruiting was given targets based on the Schools Training Schedule, and capacity.  However, with the cut-backs in the 90's, the Schools capacity was below the actual requirement in many occupations.

As well, if the Recruiters missed an occupation target for a specific Recruit training serial, then the staff at various levels had to make decisions whether or not to increase the target for later in the year, or for the next year.  It all added up in the old system of not making a lot of the targets, as well as not meeting the needs of the CF.  The current system, while not perfect, is an improvement, and now that the Schools know that the Recruiters are providing a lot of people for them to train, its up to them to decide how to handle the load - and changes have been made to improve the training and decrease the waiting time.


----------



## gryphonv (11 Dec 2007)

I've been reading this board for awhile.

As of today I got notified of being merit listed.

From what I understand this is basically a pending offer of employment. Wait times can be short to very long depending on a variety of factors.

With that said, I have Applied to AEC, well originally I applied for Infantry but due to results of my testings my Recruitment officer recommended AEC, saying I scored exceptionally high and that the horseshoe must be painfull. I got a laugh out of it.

But its been a longer process then I expected up to this point. Roughly 6 months from originall application to being merit listed.

My question is , is this a high competition field, or would it be likely the merit list I'm on being very short and with a better chance to not have many ahead of you. I know it has the highest appitude result requirement. 

Any help would be appreciated.

P.S. I'm happy for my early Christmass gift.


----------



## Neilio (11 Dec 2007)

Hi, there are a few threads that talk about this, but I am in the exact same boat as you. I was told that other day from my file manager than all classes are booked for BOTC for Jan. 7th.  However they are working on perhaps pushing a NCM class back and making room for more officer cadets.  If not, you should be expecting a call anywhere from February to April.  I hope this is of help to you.  Feel free to send me a PM if you need any more info, as I said, I am in the same circumstance.  And I would appreciate if you keep my posted (ie hear from your file manager etc.)


----------



## KMJAB (13 Dec 2007)

I have recently spoken with FM and was told that Jan 08 BMOQ is full (was months ago) but that a Mar 08 BMOQ is pretty much a done deal. They just need to figure out exact dates. I have been told that I have a spot in the course, but until the course is announced, I won't get my offer. Figure Jan or Feb for official offer. Obviously, not much happening for the next three weeks. 

Does this match up with your experience? What about other officer recruits?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Dec 2007)

You guys really have to do some searching and reading around here first. Most, if not all, has been answered here already. Start in 'Recruiting'.

You've already been told the situation by the Recruiting Centres. If you still have questions, about your personal files, please direct your queries to them. We have no way of knowing the daily changes to trade entries and course loadings.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## burkecross (18 Jul 2009)

Hey,

I've been merit listed now for over a month waiting for AEC. From what i've been able to gather from the boards its difficult to say when an offer could come down the line for me. I've found older posts about a selection board meeting to determine who moves from the merit list on to an offer and i'm wondering if anyone knows when the selection board for AEC might meet next. Just antsy to get some sort of a timeline to when I may get my offer.

Cheers


----------



## burkecross (24 Jul 2009)

UPDATE:

So after calling the same Career Counsellor, I was not merit listed. I'm not sure why he told me I was, but he informs me that I should be and will be next week. Not quite sure how he made this error but hopefully this will get my process moving after 45 days believing I was merit listed.


----------



## tencezero (6 Feb 2010)

I started my application way back in March 2009 and a few days ago my waiver for the reliability went thro, had some things on my credit I needed to deal with before my reliability status was granted, Its been a very long Process and im happy to have it over.

Anyway,  I got thro it and I was told I can consider myself merit listed am looking for some advice/Info on what to expect next.  Mostly the pysical standards.  Now thing get a little grey for me here. Im getting several differant storie so i figgured i would ask this community for advice.



So whats Next? 
Does merit listed mean im in?
How long is the wait?
Pysical standards for Basic?  ( im going regular force, was told i have to pass a standards or they will send me home. I got lazy.)
What the hell is a crutch list for basic?

Other things are, my Wife, when can she come to visit?  Do i qualify for a PMQ? or off base living.

If any one know the facts about these questions please let me know,

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2010)

tencezero said:
			
		

> I started my application way back in March 2009 and a few days ago my waiver for the reliability went thro, had some things on my credit I needed to deal with before my reliability status was granted, Its been a very long Process and im happy to have it over.
> 
> Anyway,  I got thro it and I was told I can consider myself merit listed am looking for some advice/Info on what to expect next.  Mostly the pysical standards.  Now thing get a little grey for me here. Im getting several differant storie so i figgured i would ask this community for advice.



You may have come to the right place.......your spelling by the way is atrocious.  

Let's see now....




			
				tencezero said:
			
		

> So whats Next?



A few others in the past have asked that.  Their posts are easy to find.



			
				tencezero said:
			
		

> Does merit listed mean im in?



Yes.  We have a topic on that as well.



			
				tencezero said:
			
		

> How long is the wait?



I believe that is the exact wording of that topic.



			
				tencezero said:
			
		

> Pysical standards for Basic?  ( im going regular force, was told i have to pass a standards or they will send me home. I got lazy.)



Just too many topics on Physical standards to list them all here for you.



			
				tencezero said:
			
		

> What the hell is a crutch list for basic?



Never heard of it.



			
				tencezero said:
			
		

> Other things are, my Wife, when can she come to visit?  Do i qualify for a PMQ? or off base living.



Yup!  Those have all been asked and answered by someone already.  You are not the first.


----------



## Otis (6 Feb 2010)

tencezero said:
			
		

> So whats Next?
> Does merit listed mean im in?
> How long is the wait?
> Pysical standards for Basic?  ( im going regular force, was told i have to pass a standards or they will send me home. I got lazy.)
> ...



Merit listing means that you're on the list ready to be hired. When there is a spot open and your name comes up, THEN you'll be given a call and an offer ... how long that will take depends on when they're hiring again in your trade, when your name comes up etc.

To get the physical standards, go in to the RC and get the handout that explains it in detail.

I have never heard of a crutch list ... don't know what you're talking about there ...

Your wife MAY be able to visit during one of the weekends on BMQ, but don't count on it ... you may not get the time off.

As for PMQ's etc ... you won't be able to find out about that until after BMQ ... and a lot of it depends on what trade you are, what the length of your trade course is etc.

There ARE several other posts under Recruiting that answer a lot of these questions if you look for them.


----------



## WatsonJeffrey (9 Jun 2010)

I was told from my recruiter about 2 mths ago that i was on the merit list and it could take 2 weeks to 2 mths for the call. My question is if in that time if my trade closes do i still get the call for a job offer or do i wait longer.


----------



## Beech Boy (9 Jun 2010)

My understanding is that although getting merit listed means it is very likely that you will eventually get a job offer, it does not make anything for sure, especially timing. There are only so many openings in every trade, they will be filled by the most qualified people... Once the trade is closed there are no more spots, likely until the new fiscal year (April 1st).

Take my input with a grain of salt as I am not even sworn in yet, my knowledge is limited to what I have seen and heard in the recruiting process.

I will also reiterate that searching these forums can answer almost all recruiting questions.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Jun 2010)

WatsonJeffrey said:
			
		

> I was told from my recruiter about 2 mths ago that i was on the merit list and it could take 2 weeks to 2 mths for the call. My question is if in that time if my trade closes do i still get the call for a job offer or do i wait longer.



I was merit listed for Combat Engineer and Military Police. Combat Engineer became full, and I didn't make it onto the MPAC, so my answer would be it's not a guarantee but sit tight and maybe you'll get what you want. Once you get the phone call I imagine it'll make the waiting worth it.


----------



## Steel Badger (10 Jun 2010)

Beech and EBM:  good points both.


----------



## kemp1 (13 Jul 2010)

So i was just merit listed yesterday for naval communicator. the petty officer told me that there are 12 positions left and i should get a call in the next week. i just wanted to know what my chances are and is it for sure once your merit listed? can they close your file after you have been merit listed?


----------



## kemp1 (13 Jul 2010)

yeah lol well maybe he was just estimating but he offered me nav com cause sig op closed up and said it was similar just on the sea. Did you also apply for nav com?
can they close your file after your merit listed or are you pretty much gaurenteed a spot and just have to wait it out?


----------



## darkskye (13 Jul 2010)

> yeah lol well maybe he was just estimating but he offered me nav com cause sig op closed up and said it was similar just on the sea. Did you also apply for nav com?
> can they close your file after your merit listed or are you pretty much gaurenteed a spot and just have to wait it out?



The Navy.ca sub-section of this forum has some useful information!

"Applicants are eligible to receive offers of enrolment with the CF in order of merit, based on their Military Potential rating." retrieved from http://www.forces.gc.ca/somalia/vol1/v1c8e.htm

Basically, wait it out. 

FYI, I called the CFRC on 07/08/10 to get an update on my application and I was told I have been merit listed and flagged for a job offer, but I have to wait 2 weeks because the individual who will be making the offer is on vacation. 

No big deal.


----------



## kemp1 (13 Jul 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Yes I also applied for Nav Comm as my second choice. And no I don't believe they close up your file, but you most likely get a job until April 2011 if you miss these last spots. Unless you find another open trade you are interested of course.



yeah so i heard, thats why i jumped on nav com as quick as possible. =p


----------



## Blecter (13 Jul 2010)

> So i was just merit listed yesterday for naval communicator. the petty officer told me that there are 12 positions left and i should get a call in the next week. i just wanted to know what my chances are and is it for sure once your merit listed? can they close your file after you have been merit listed?



I can only comment on my situation. I was merit listed as a Combat Engineer, and 6 days later I got a call for one of 33 Combat Engineer positions. This was back March. You'll just have to wait it out a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Luke O (14 Jul 2010)

I was merit listed back in May, and I had a job offer within a week of that happening.


----------



## kemp1 (14 Jul 2010)

i have another question, once in a trade is hard to switch over to another one when it opens up next april? and are basic intakes not until january like my recruiting officer told me?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2010)

Switching between trades is NOT simple, and can take years to achieve.  DO NOT accept an offer into a trade you do not want because you think you can switch later without any difficulties. Some trades  (that are easy to get into because they are short people) may even be closed to letting people transfer to other trades.


----------



## kemp1 (14 Jul 2010)

I see alright thank you =p


----------



## MatthewMeredith (30 Aug 2010)

I just called for an update on my file, and although the officer doing my interview said there are 35 spots available (LCIS Tech) and I should expect to be in BMQ by December, I was just told that all the spots have filled up and I am "Merit listed" and to call back in a couple months.

If all the LCIS spots are now full, do I have to wait until April for new openings? 

[Edit] Thanks to whomever moved this post to the right place!


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2010)

MatthewMeredith said:
			
		

> Does this mean that I have to wait until next April for fresh openings?



More than likely. If any spots open in April of course.


----------



## Achillies47 (30 Mar 2011)

I'm merit listed for Nav Comm, Sonar OP, and NCI OP since last fall. I just called the cfrd Barrie and was told they should start calling for those positions in the next week or so. Now my cause for concern is that those jobs were removed tonight from the hot jobs and I'm curious if that means they no longer are accepting new applicants and are currently calling those merit listed or that they just are finished that drive completely. 

Any Thoughts?


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Mar 2011)

If you're on the merit list the hot jobs list on the recruiting website has nothing to do with you. That's for people who haven't applied yet.


----------



## Achillies47 (30 Mar 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you're on the merit list the hot jobs list on the recruiting website has nothing to do with you. That's for people who haven't applied yet.



Thank you haha I'm just sweating the small things I guess.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Mar 2011)

Achillies47 said:
			
		

> Any Thoughts?



It may mean they've seen the numbers and, nationally, there are more than enough completed files to fill any vacancies being announced. If that is the case, they don't need any new people pushing on the pull door to the CFRC to ask about those trades.


----------



## Achillies47 (30 Mar 2011)

How long should it take to receive a call after the 2011 hiring release?


----------



## JMesh (30 Mar 2011)

Achillies47 said:
			
		

> How long should it take to receive a call after the 2011 hiring release?



As was stated in many other places on this forum, there's no way of knowing. Even if you've been merit listed, you might not be high enough on the list to get a spot at that time, and you may get a call immediately. You may have to wait for them to work their way down the list and some people to turn it down. There's simply no way of knowing how long because there are too many factors at play.

Also keep in mind that come Friday they are going to be inundated with calls and drop ins galore. Give them a bit of time. Your turn will come.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Mar 2011)

It all depends on how many calls a CFRC as to make, how many people are making the calls. what order are they calling trades, how many times will they have to spend a few minutes telling an incoming caller to wait until they are called, ....

There are too many variables to even make a guess. If you're going to get a call and an offer, it will come.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (30 Mar 2011)

I was merit listed for EO tech a while back as well, now they have removed it from the site as in demand. I'm hoping this is a good thing.


----------



## Achillies47 (30 Mar 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I'm also merit listed for all three of those trades. I'm glad to hear they will be calling people this coming week.
> Good luck to you. Who knows, we may do some coursing together!



That would be pretty sweet keep me posted if you hear anything, good to know one person in our training unit


----------



## itsmekyle (2 Apr 2011)

Hey i registered because I'm also merit listed for Nav comm and sonar op. I also live in the Barrie area so i wanted to say hey! I have been merit listed for around the same time as you. Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## Achillies47 (4 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> So the CFRC told me they are hiring 44 NCIOPS, 35 Sonar Ops, 15 Nav Comms.  Pretty low, so best of luck to all of you. Hope we all get in!



Pretty low ball numbers, still awaiting a call


----------



## Sigger (5 Apr 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is 'merit listed'  ???
I, apparently am in that boat as well. A recruiter was not able to explain to my why being in a 'Merit list' helps me in any way as far as re-joining goes.


----------



## kmcneil (5 Apr 2011)

After you complete all the application processes you are then ranked onto the merit list. It is ranked on how you did on the CFAT, Interview and Academic marks, according to the Captain who recruited me. I was told that I ranked fairly high and a few days later I received an offer as a Stoker.


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (5 Apr 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is 'merit listed'  ???
> I, apparently am in that boat as well. A recruiter was not able to explain to my why being in a 'Merit list' helps me in any way as far as re-joining goes.



Good day,

Merit Listed pretty much means you have qualified for your trade and waiting for courses to open up to insert you in, of course it correlates to your merit on that list to whoever whom gets to be inserted into the courses when they open up. So from the previous sentence, I think that pretty much solves your question?

regards 
sleath


----------



## Sigger (5 Apr 2011)

Sleath said:
			
		

> So from the previous sentence, I think that pretty much solves your question?


Not really.. I suppose I will still have to wait for the Career Manager to send me a job offer.. Maybe that is what they meant.

Thanks Sleath.


----------



## Sigger (5 Apr 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is 'merit listed'  ???
> I, apparently am in that boat as well. A recruiter was not able to explain to my why being in a 'Merit list' helps me in any way *as far as re-joining goes*.



From like, 80 minutes ago?

I worded the question wrong. I am past it now.

Sigger OUT


----------



## Searyn (5 Apr 2011)

Im in the application process as well but from what I've gathered from this site, re-joining is the same as applying as a civilian. You're put on the same type of list either way. Though I'd expect that someone re-joining would get placed higher than a civilian (who scored exactly the same on everything) if they had a good service record.

Again that's just how I understand it from reading this site.


----------



## Gab3008 (5 Apr 2011)

WOW for all the canada including french and english people from every province?  i mean the 35 spots for nav op???


----------



## Achillies47 (19 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Let me know if you hear anything Achillies47. I will do the same!



Just got an email to call the CFRC Barrie my file has been selected for employment and I'm now awaiting them to return my call, so stoked man, have you got a posting yet?


----------



## Achillies47 (19 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Which trade?



NCIOP, apparently it just opened up. I start my BMQ July 4th.


----------



## ayo23 (19 Apr 2011)

Achillies47 said:
			
		

> NCIOP, apparently it just opened up. I start my BMQ July 4th.



I thought they were only hiring for May BMQs. 
Wonder when they'll update the CFLRS website to show the June/July BMQ dates...
Congrats!


----------



## ayo23 (20 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I got a job offer!
> 
> I called the recruiting center and they said they will call me with details in the next few days...
> 
> Best news I have ever received...



Congrats Stacked!


----------



## JBrock (20 Apr 2011)

Ooh congrats Stacked!  > Stay frosty!


----------



## WonderGirl (20 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Thanks man! I don't even know what to do with myself right now. They told me they might phone later today even.. I feel like I am going to get physically sick I am so excited. I have been pretty discouraged about the whole process lately, and to know the recruiting process is finally over is such an amazing feeling and a huge relief.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else!



Congrats! Thats great news!


----------



## sky777 (20 Apr 2011)

Congrats! 
NCM in progress now.

Any news from DEO ?


----------



## Achillies47 (20 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Thanks man! I don't even know what to do with myself right now. They told me they might phone later today even.. I feel like I am going to get physically sick I am so excited. I have been pretty discouraged about the whole process lately, and to know the recruiting process is finally over is such an amazing feeling and a huge relief.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else!



Haha I felt the same way dude! Let me know your start dates, it'd be pretty awesome to know somebody in Basic.


----------



## Achillies47 (20 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Yeah dude, I'll let you know as soon as I hear something, which should be tomorrow.  Who knows, we might get the same course and the same trade! NCIOP is one of my choices.



That would be excellent, they did tell me that trade was open. NavComm and SonarOP were my other two choices and they're still closed.


----------

